# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  Deezer free for 6 months

## Gary R

6 months free Deezer Premium+ for all customers of 3 mobile

 The old saying goes; if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Well, not always.

 If youre a SIM customer, a phone customer or a tablet customer, you can still get 6 months free access already

 If not all you need to do is buy a 3 sim card £1 then you can get this deal.

http://try.deezer.com/three-web/

 Enjoy

----------

*lost* (12-12-2015)

----------

